# Drawing ur fursonas!



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 11, 2021)

i am new to art and want to practice on ur fursonas! send images of u guys in ur fursona!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 11, 2021)

Got any examples?


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 12, 2021)

not necessarily yet


----------



## BairdEmerald (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's my beaver I made by using the base from Chibi-Bidi on DeviantArt.


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 12, 2021)

ok ty  do remember it wont be the best im just practicing


----------



## sushy (Dec 13, 2021)

If you feel like it, you could draw my fursona, Shaodin:


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, this one was made using a free template, but if you want, give her a try


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

BairdEmerald said:


> Here's my beaver I made by using the base from Chibi-Bidi on DeviantArt.
> View attachment 124195


here u  go i luv ur character it was fun drawing them!


----------



## BairdEmerald (Dec 13, 2021)

Fangs and Claws said:


> here u  go i luv ur character it was fun drawing them! View attachment 124237


So cute! Thank you.


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

BairdEmerald said:


> So cute! Thank you.


np


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 13, 2021)

Omg your art is so cute! I love your chibi style.
Here's a recent character of mine in case you're interested! Thank you!


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

i


Chomby said:


> Omg your art is so cute! I love your chibi style.
> Here's a recent character of mine in case you're interested! Thank you!


if i can get to it i will! i love the character!


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Well, this one was made using a free template, but if you want, give her a try


here you go! i love tiger species! i made this one a bit more realistic if u want more of a chibi one ask me!


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Omg your art is so cute! I love your chibi style.
> Here's a recent character of mine in case you're interested! Thank you!


quick question so i dont get this wrong is that teeth in the tail? :0


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 13, 2021)

Fangs and Claws said:


> quick question so i dont get this wrong is that teeth in the tail? :0


Yep!


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 13, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Omg your art is so cute! I love your chibi style.
> Here's a recent character of mine in case you're interested! Thank you!


here u go i tried my best but i suck at pumpkins and skull jaws so that rlly throws the drawing off, srry  it looks so ugly >^<


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 13, 2021)

Fangs and Claws said:


> here u go i tried my best but i suck at pumpkins and skull jaws so that rlly throws the drawing off, srry  it looks so ugly >^<


Aww so cute! Thank you!


----------



## Magicka~ (Dec 13, 2021)

Wizard-Emeraldheart - Digital Artist | DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## nykalily (Dec 14, 2021)

uhm! Don't feel obligated too but if you want  >O>;

Your art's really cute!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 14, 2021)

Fangs and Claws said:


> here you go! i love tiger species! i made this one a bit more realistic if u want more of a chibi one ask me! View attachment 124238


I love it! And I would love to see a chibi version if you’re willing to make it


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 19, 2021)

Here's one similar to mine (not exactly mine)


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 20, 2021)

Aw I loveur character


----------



## Fangs and Claws (Dec 20, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Here's one similar to mine (not exactly mine)
> View attachment 124535


aw I like ur character


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 20, 2021)

Fangs and Claws said:


> aw I like ur character


Thank you! That's so sweet TwT


----------



## Magicka~ (Dec 23, 2021)

Xin chào and cám ơn~!  

Thanks for the opportunity~! Excited to see your concoctions~ 
I have a titillating owl sona & a fierce kunoichi cat sona. Feel free to do solo or pair them!
https://www.deviantart.com/wizard-emeraldheart/gallery/80736208/sona-references


----------

